# ssl certificate verification error (ssl_failed) & Network Error (tcp_error)



## Charliepapa (May 18, 2013)

I was trying to enroll as a user on a faa.gov website. I am able to access the website, but unable to complete user registration due to the following error:
*SSL certificate verification error (ssl failed)*

I then went to my proxy settings and added this website as a trusted website and checked the box for certification required. I returned to the website and tried again and now receiving the following message:
*Network Error (tcp_error)*

I am now navigating into unfamiliar territory   and don't have the skills to resolve this. I need help, PLEASE!! 

Windows Vista
Chrome
website: eapis.cbp.dhs.gov


----------



## UCanFixit (May 16, 2013)

The website you visited presented an invalid or outdated certificate. If you *really* trust this website, go back in and add it as a trusted site "without" certification required.


----------



## Charliepapa (May 18, 2013)

Tried your suggestion, here is the response I get:
*SSL Certificate Verification Error (ssl_failed)

A secure SSL session could not be established with the Web Site: "".
This is typically caused by a Web Site that is not configured to accept SSL connections, but could be because the Proxy does not trust the Web Site's certificate authority.

For assistance, contact your network support team.*

I am back to where I started. Since I removed the certification requirement and it didn't work, I removed website from the trusted sites section as well.


----------



## UCanFixit (May 16, 2013)

Give me the link and I'll try it.


----------



## UCanFixit (May 16, 2013)

Are you trying to access this site through some kind of corporate firewall or are you doing this from home and what browser are you using?


----------



## Charliepapa (May 18, 2013)

eapis.cbp.dhs.gov

I'm trying to login/enroll from home on my laptop. I am using Chrome.


----------



## Charliepapa (May 18, 2013)

website: eapis.cbp.dhs.gov


----------



## UCanFixit (May 16, 2013)

I can't even get that site to load using IE 10 or Firefox. Don't know why. Sorry I couldn't help.


----------



## Charliepapa (May 18, 2013)

Don't know if it helps but the full path is https://eapis.cbp.dhs.gov It also can be found by google eapis faa gov


----------



## UCanFixit (May 16, 2013)

Charliepapa said:


> Don't know if it helps but the full path is https://eapis.cbp.dhs.gov It also can be found by google eapis faa gov


Yes, the full path did help and your reference to Google (for me to use?) should never have been suggested because it is your responsibility to explain your problem and provide a *known* working link. Anyway, I did manage to get to the enroll page one time but all other tries (using Firefox and IE 10) resulted in the same message as you are getting. The problem is on their end and you will have to contact their support group for further assistance. Good luck.


----------



## Charliepapa (May 18, 2013)

Ok, sorry for the confusion. I can access that website several different ways for some reason unknown to me. Thanks for your patience and help. I will contact the website for help. Have a good day.


----------

